# Anybody have experience with Martin jumbo?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Most people played Martin's dreads, OM, but a few have experence with their jumbos. What Martin jumbos have you ever played?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The jumbo is my favorite Martin it's a happy medium between a dread and an OM.

Here's mine:


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

very beautiful!! Is it a V-sharp neck?
do you know what is the difference between J-40 and J-41s??


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.mguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=z&g=i&m=J-40

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=i&m=J-41 Special


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a J40 Martin jumbo and love it, Great for bluegrass.


----------

